
They fought alongside the US for five years to be bombed by US NATO ally - wslh
https://m.jpost.com/Middle-East/They-fought-alongside-the-US-for-five-years-to-be-bombed-by-US-NATO-ally-604103
======
exabrial
I know without reading this about the Kurds. My heart goes out. If the US ever
missed an opportunity to pull a sliver lining from the pile of poo that was
the Iraq war, it was the failure to establish Kurdistan.

